# Brand new snowboard - does it need wax?



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Ride it. When it looks dry wax it.


----------



## brayden87 (Dec 14, 2011)

grafta said:


> Ride it. When it looks dry wax it.


Looks dry from factory - thats my concern, its probably shi* wax.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

It certainly won't hurt to wax it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

brayden87 said:


> Looks dry from factory - thats my concern, its probably shi* wax.


If it looks dry....


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

grafta said:


> If it looks dry....


wax dat ass


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

brayden87 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering, i got a DC PBJ 2011 model board that says it comes factory waxed. Should i re-wax it? or should it be fine?
> 
> Thanks


I always wax my new boards. All factory wax is basically crap.


----------

